
Apple Image Replacer - shawndumas
https://gist.github.com/2029936
======
Dylan16807
Okay, so this is a javascript file apple uses to substitute high-resolution
images on retina devices.

I think.

Why isn't this labeled at all?

Also there's a unicode snowman for some reason.

